# ils vont voir ce qu'ils vont voir



## Cristina Moreno

Pregunto sobre la expresión "ils vont voir ce qu'ils vont voir" (¿qué significa exactamente?)


----------



## BoigOGeni

verán lo que verán.
van a ver la realidad.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

...¿y eso tiene una connotación peyorativa?


----------



## Domtom

_Van a ver lo que es bueno._

Se dice con ironía, pues en realidad no se desea que vean cosas agradables, sino, al contrario, se desea que se encuentren con cosas que les van a molestar o crear problemas.


----------



## soy-yo

No, no tiene connotación peyorativa


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Gracias a todos por la ayuda
Saludos


----------



## Cristina Moreno

soy-yo said:


> No, no tiene connotación peyorativa


 
¿en ambos idiomas?


----------



## soy-yo

Hola Cristina,

Quisiera saber por qué piensas que hay una connotación peyorativa. ¿Cómo has entendido la segunda frase de tu texto original?

_¿Podría alguien explicarme la expresión arriba? (es peyorativa, porque la siguiente frase era "*ojalá me equivoque*")_


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¿No significa "ojalá me equivoque" "j'espère que je n'aie pas raison"?
Si significa esto, entonces la frase dicha antes debe ser peyorativa para que el hablante espere que se equivoque, ¿tengo razón o me equivoco (como siempre )?


----------



## soy-yo

Vale,

"*Pourvu que* je me trompe"

Es que para mí, "peyorativa" significa sobre todo "despectiva", o "desfavorable" pero en el sentido de "despectiva". *(con desprecio)*

Espero a que unos nativos te lo expliquen mejor que yo. (Quizás soy yo él que se equivoca)


----------



## Domtom

Para mí, _van a ver lo que es bueno_ indica una idea desfavorable, luego es peyorativo. Me parece que esta frase se traduce al francés con _ils vont voir ce qu'ils vont voir_, con la idea desavorable incluida.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Gracias Domtom por la aclaración.
En conclusion, cette expression a une connotation négative.


----------



## grandluc

L'expression originale est "il vont voir de quel bois je me chauffe" (les voy a enseñar como me las gasto). Je crois aussi avoir entendu ou lu: "se van a enterar" (enterarse de quien es alguien)


----------



## Domtom

van a ver lo que es bueno = les voy a enseñar cómo me las gasto = van a enterarse = van a enterarse de lo que vale un peine.

Todas esas frases son equivalentes entre ellas. Son amenazantes.


----------



## franrosme

Que significa :*on va voir ce qu’on va voir* 
Gracias


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

sion contexto propongo "espera y verás  ///Espere y verá"


----------



## ageur

Exemple :

"Comment !? il a pris cette decision sans m'en parler ? ok, on va voir ce qu'on va voir."
"Cette porte ne s'ouvre pas ? je vais prendre mon marteau et on va voir ce qu'on va voir !"

Je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot.
Je vais me battre pour que cela ne se passe pas ainsi (et on va voir si ca change)
Il y a vraiment une notion d'action de ma part afin que ca change. Si j'attend sans rien faire, on ne "verra" rien (rien ne changera)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- ¡Ahora se va(n) a enterar (de lo que es bueno)!

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

Dans le même esprit de Martine, au Costa Rica on dirait: "(Ya) va/vas/van a ver (lo que es bueno)".

Bonne nuit,


swift


----------



## franrosme

Merci beaucoup


----------



## amelesperanza

Hola a todos!

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar a traducir esta expresión que se utiliza mucho en francés en contextos como: ya veréis de lo que soy capaz...

Estoy traduciendo una obra de teatro y uno de los personajes expone una serie de principios:

"Premier principe [...]. Deuxième principe: Nous allons voir ce que nous allons voir". 

¡No hay más!

Muchas gracias


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas noches, amelespranza.

Creo que te seré de poca ayuda para traducir definitivamente la expresión que expusiste.
Eso dicho, intentaré unas aclaraciones : esta expresión *cuando se usa en segunda persona*, lo que es más común, puede tener varios sentidos:
- O es una muestra de amenaza doblada de fanfarronada: «¡Vais a ver (lo que os va a pasar, pero os lo dejo imaginar) ... vais a ver».
- O es un giro tradicional de los espectáculos de circo, dicho en plan gracioso: «Señoras y señores, ¡Vais a ver... lo que vais a ver! » (será algo fenomenal)
- O es una manera de decir que no se sabe bien lo que va a pasar. «¡Vais a ver (no sé muy bien qué)... vais a ver! »

Lamento no tener más precisión, pero espero te haya ayudado un poco.
Tal vez, _el giro circense_ _la primera opción _será la que mejor funcione aquí...

Un saludo.
Josiane


----------



## Aire_Azul

Busqué un rato por la red. Tal vez esto te pueda ayudar un poco : 

Hay un poema de Jacques Prévert que se titula « *Vous allez voir ce que vous allez voir* » y lo tradujeron por *Vereis lo que vereis.*
Asì mismo lo tradujeron en el _Cyrano de Bergerac_ de Edmond Rostand.
Pero con las pocas occurrencias que encontré googuelizando, creo que debe haber otra forma de traducirlo...

Un saludo.

Josiane


----------



## Gévy

Hola.

De acuerdo con los usos que describe Josiane.

1. Ya veréis lo que vale un peine/Ya veréis, ya.
2. Y ahoooooooooora, vais a ver... ¡Tatsán! 
3. Vais a ver, lo que vais a ver.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pohana

amelesperanza said:


> "Premier principe [...]. Deuxième principe: Nous allons voir ce que nous allons voir".



Bonsoir:
 " ...Segundo principio: veremos lo que viene", en español utilizamos esta expresión por "veremos lo que veremos", son equivalentes

À +
Pohana


----------



## amelesperanza

Merci beaucoup d'avoir répondu. Ceci dit, dans mon contexte (qui est une pièce de théÂtre de Kateb Yacine), c'est plutÔt la première option parce qu'en effet le personnage qui dit cela va jouer un tour à un autre personnage.

D'ailleurs j'ai bien aimé la proposition de Gévy "ya veréis lo que vale un peine" que recoge la idea de "ya veréis de lo que soy capaz" pero con más clase  Además, como el autor utiliza muchas expresiones hechas, creo que pegaría bastante bien. ¿Qué os parece?

Aunque la opción de "ya veréis lo que veréis" tampoco me parece mala. La verdad es que no sé con cual quedarme...

Saludos


----------



## ChocolatHada

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola! Nuevamente Le petit Nicolas, esta vez el cuento "Le Bouillon", me presenta una expresión que no estoy segura de haber podido deducir bien por el contexto. Dice:

"Quand le Bouillon est revenu avec Joachim, qui avait le nez tout gonflé, il nous a dit qu'il commençait à en avoir assez, et que si ça continuait, on verrait ce qu'on verrait." 

Para colmo es un discurso indirecto, con lo cual se me complica más. Intento: "si seguíamos (portándonos mal), ya veríamos". Me imagino que hay una idea de amenaza, pero no puedo avanzar mucho más.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿Nos iba a tocar una buena?


----------



## ChocolatHada

Hola Swift, esa frase en español no la conozco. Ahora viendo todos los posts anteriores me imagino "Ya íbamos a ver de lo que era capaz"... puede ser?


----------



## Paquita

ChocolatHada said:


> .. puede ser?



Es...

Pero así le quitas toda la gracia a la expresión que juega con la repetición del verbo voir...

De la misma manera, tenemos una frase que reza: quand on voit ce qu'on voit et qu'on entend ce qu'on entend on se dit qu'on a bien raison de penser ce qu'on pense


----------



## GURB

Hola
En los posts anteriores ya te han dado la solución*:...ya veríamos lo que es bueno.*


----------



## ChocolatHada

Paquit& pienso que tenés razón una vez más, el tema es que yo no soy traductora literaria ni mucho menos, simplemente trato de entender los cuentos.
Si tratara de dejar la repetición del verbo: "ya íbamos a ver... ya íbamos a ver" (como alguien que se queda pensando todo lo que les va a hacer a los chicos, y ahí lo vuelve a decir). O si no, quizás también podríamos dejarlo literal: "ya íbamos a ver lo que íbamos a ver". 
Gurb, el problema con esa expresión que me proponés es que a mí no me significa nada, "lo que es bueno", nunca lo escuché.


----------

